# Snow plowing with "Farm" implements...:)



## weimedog (Dec 3, 2019)

A typical winter storm....had to move hay first...then after the storm clear a path to the farm.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Dec 3, 2019)

Better than the guy I seen yesterday plowing with a sheet of plywood ratchet strapped to the bumper of a brand new f150.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 3, 2019)

motorhead99999 said:


> Better than the guy I seen yesterday plowing with a sheet of plywood ratchet strapped to the bumper of a brand new f150.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 3, 2019)

motorhead99999 said:


> Better than the guy I seen yesterday plowing with a sheet of plywood ratchet strapped to the bumper of a brand new f150.


Saw


----------



## motorhead99999 (Dec 3, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


>


Maybe the next storm I’ll see if he’s out there I’ll take a video.


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 20, 2020)

Pics? I plow with my 55 Willy’s cj5 with locking diffs. For $400 with a 4 way plow I bought 25 years ago. Open air driving surely gets the juices flowing. I have a farmall f cub and three int154’s there projects right now.


----------

